# I'm a bit upset



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Im going to be transferring to another school in the fall and none of the schools allow pets. I'm still waiting to see if I'll be accepted to the ones I applied to but they're all out of state. This means that my step mom is going to have to take care of her for at least a year. If I dont go to the Rhode Island school I wont be seeing her for months on end. I'm really upset about this. I'm just venting because you guys know what its like to love one. All of my family members think I'll be ok and its not as bad as I think it is but I say to them, how would feel about leaving your dog or cat for a year? You wouldnt like it. But I'm still getting to know her and I'm afraid when I leave shell forget who I am and I'll only have my vacations to get to know her again. On the other hand, I'm glad I'm not taking her to a dorm because I'm going to an art school and I'm afraid of the fumes of some of my art supplies. I wouldnt do it around her but my roommate might. Its so frustrating.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Crap. That really sucks.  

Do you really think an education is THAT important? Can't you just get a job waiting tables or something...anything closer to home...?

I'm just kidding...I was going to say rules-shmules but I s'pose you have a point about fumes. 

My advice: don't stress until you know you have a reason too. Then you can figure out your next step. And there's always the McDonald's vs education option.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

haha theres a Mcdonalds about 1 minute away! win win!

I'm trying not to stress but I cant stop thinking about it. I dont know what I'll do.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lpercz said:


> haha theres a Mcdonalds about 1 minute away! win win!


You live 1 minute from your potential employer? I can't believe you are even considering an education. :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree, educations are highly overrated!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

So...what job do you think you'll try first? Cashier or cook?


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll have to do cashier because I'll eat everything and become a huge ball of fat if I'm a cook hahaha They have a phrase here about kids right out of high school or dropping out of college going to work at Mcdonalds but I forgot what it was. It was something along the lines of Mceducation or something.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

my dorm room (they are called "spaceboxes", so you get the idea) is super small and animals are not allowed, but my BF used to have a canary that was singing loudly and no one ever complained, and it is known that I have a hedgie and it is unoficially ok. Also, about the fumes, I would suggest that you do not work IN your room, where you sleep at night (if it is unhealthy for hedgie, it is also for you I suppose) but at the workshop area. I am an architect and we had special work spaces back in Greece and here in the Netherlands. Especially the polyester dust is VERY dangerous and blamed for lung cancer, so do not risk it. (If you know those things allready, please ignore me  I tend to be over-protective some times)


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to through this.  I know exactly how you feel. When I moved away for college I had to leave behind my 2 dogs and my cat. My dog slept with me every night and was often the one to comfort me in bad times. I promised myself that I would not get any animals until a graduated and had a job and a house. 

This did not happen.  I am still in college and now have a hedgie and a cat.  My apartment complex does not know about my little hedgie but she's not hard to keep hidden. :lol: I simply through a blanket over the top of her if I know that maintenance is coming and I don't think they even know that I am technically not aloud to have her.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish I could hide her. I dont have a C&C cage so I couldnt take it apart and sneak it in. The fumes worry me though. I wouldnt do anything bad in the room but who knows what my roommate would do. In some ways I wish I could just find an apartment but everyone advises to stay on campus your first year to make friends and crap.

I would rather have her than make friends. That sounds sooo bad haha but she's my baby


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

lpercz said:


> I wish I could hide her. I dont have a C&C cage so I couldnt take it apart and sneak it in. The fumes worry me though. I wouldnt do anything bad in the room but who knows what my roommate would do. In some ways I wish I could just find an apartment but everyone advises to stay on campus your first year to make friends and crap.
> 
> I would rather have her than make friends. That sounds sooo bad haha but she's my baby


Who needs friends? :lol: friends can be made in class !im so sorry you have to go through this, i hope that you find can a way to keep your little one i couldn't imagine having to leave mine home. I dont have a hedgie yet but my dog sleeps in my bed every night and i couldnt imagine leaving him !


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What happened here? :? 

I thought we talked about this and you agreed on a McEducation. You'll have plenty of time in your life to make McFriends and do 'crap like that'. Besides, you will meet a lot of McInteresting people during your cashier shifts.

I think we'reall done McTalking about this now. k?


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought it was everyone's dream to work at McDonalds. *blink**blink*.
I feel bad for you. I've been with my hedgie barely a week, and I'm already worrying about vacations I may take without her. 
I agree with whoever told you that you should live on dorms for first year. Not only for friends, but to get more settled into university. 2nd year, meh.
Maybe you can go to your dorm, see what your roommnate is like (hopefully someone who's easy going. I've had anal roommates. Made me cry), make friends with her (or bribe her) and see if she'd be willing to not work in the room (or do it sparingly and with the windows open) and willing to keep Sookie a secret. (whew, say that in 1 breath  ) Then if she's chill with it, you could sneak Sookie in (cage in a cardboard box). 

I don't know how often room checks happen (ask someone who lives on dorm, or make note of it when you're living there), but it should be easy to keep it a secret. Even though Sookie shouldn't have to live in secret =(.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> What happened here? :?
> 
> I thought we talked about this and you agreed on a McEducation. You'll have plenty of time in your life to make McFriends and do 'crap like that'. Besides, you will meet a lot of McInteresting people during your cashier shifts.
> 
> I think we'reall done McTalking about this now. k?


Haha my McDonalds isnt hiring! go figures...


xspiked said:


> I thought it was everyone's dream to work at McDonalds. *blink**blink*.
> I feel bad for you. I've been with my hedgie barely a week, and I'm already worrying about vacations I may take without her.
> I agree with whoever told you that you should live on dorms for first year. Not only for friends, but to get more settled into university. 2nd year, meh.
> Maybe you can go to your dorm, see what your roommnate is like (hopefully someone who's easy going. I've had anal roommates. Made me cry), make friends with her (or bribe her) and see if she'd be willing to not work in the room (or do it sparingly and with the windows open) and willing to keep Sookie a secret. (whew, say that in 1 breath  ) Then if she's chill with it, you could sneak Sookie in (cage in a cardboard box).
> ...


Yeah I suppose I'll just have to wait and see how my RA is and everything. I've had bad roommates too so I hope I dont get one. I'm hoping second year I can get an apartment or something and bring her so I dont have to go through this for another three years


----------

